# 15 tetras in 7 gal tank



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

would 15 tetras be ok in a 7 gal tank without a pump? would the water naturally re oxygenate fast enough?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of pump are you talking about? Just a pump that moves water around, or an air pump?

Also, what kind of tetras are you thinking of? Some tetras are bigger than others.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

also will there be a filter in it?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

duckyser said:


> would 15 tetras be ok in a 7 gal tank without a pump? would the water naturally re oxygenate fast enough?


As a general rule, with small tetras you can keep 1 inch of fish per gallon of water. That means that you shouldn't keep 15 tetras in 7 gallons of water.

Also, water will not naturally re-oxygenate without flow or movement via an air pump or filter unless you have a heavily planted tank and even then I would worry that at night when the plants give off CO2 you're fish wouldn't get enough oxygen.

--
Take care...Paul


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

it would be neon tetras and there would be a mini hang on filter but no air pump. at pJs they told me 25 neons im a 10 would be ok


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

your HOB would be providing the oxygen into the water. 

Dont believe what the PJ's employees tell you. 15 is too much in my opinion. It might be fine if they are all young, but they will die off one by one.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

whats hob?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

duckyser said:


> whats hob?


hang on back


----------

